# Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

~24 degrees of timing, my GReddy type-s is now leaking past 15psi. Once my new BOV is here, the fun begins.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*

Decent numbers for 15psi.
suggestions:
lean it out some (to low 12's AFR) (keep it 'fat' at torque peak)
flatten the fuel curve ~slightly (no excuses here with standalone man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
add timing from ~5000ish up to redline (this will keep the torque from dropping somewhat)
slightly leaner low rpm will help spool, although difficult to measure
once the car is tuned well.

Still got that ~small turbine housing eh?









-Jeff


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Still got that ~small turbine housing eh?









-Jeff


Yes, and it needs to go. The turbo has 80k on it for starters, and losing some spool speed would be nice as well. 

And I need to get the 3.94 r&p out of the Quaife box. 5th gear wheelspin anyone?


_Modified by cabzilla at 10:40 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
And I need to get the 3.94 r&p out of the Quaife box. 5th gear wheelspin anyone?


Yeah, a 14% torque decrease is going to solve all your problems.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_Yeah, a 14% torque decrease is going to solve all your problems.


Would it be better to put a stock exhaust on it?


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Marty)*

Cabzilla this is not an assult on you, just an observation.
I have never seen a dyno sheet, or 1/4 mile time slip without some sort of preface attached to it.
"leaky BOV"
"missed a shift"
"bogged at launch"
"but it was 110 outside"
"on bald tires"
"bad 60' time"
and my favorite:
"would have been higher but the dyno couldn't handle it" 
Nice numbers Cab, leak or no leak. 15psi is 15psi.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Cabzilla this is not an assult on you, just an observation.
I have never seen a dyno sheet, or 1/4 mile time slip without some sort of preface attached to it.



I should have clarified that the bov was closed at 15psi but would open above that.


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*

I have had very good luck purchasing springs of all kinds from:
http://www.asraymond.com/spec/default.asp 
there springs are very accurately rated, Perhaps that is all you need to change. I got 10 1000lb/inch springs from them for a machine and 9 of them were EXACTLY 1000lb/in and the other was 1001. I was stunned. That is amazing quality. CNC wound with ground flat ends. No more excuses! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Would it be better to put a stock exhaust on it?

For sure.


----------



## foobar (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Cabzilla this is not an assult on you, just an observation.
I have never seen a dyno sheet, or 1/4 mile time slip without some sort of preface attached to it.
"leaky BOV"
"missed a shift"
"bogged at launch"
"but it was 110 outside"
"on bald tires"
"bad 60' time"
and my favorite:
"would have been higher but the dyno couldn't handle it" 
Nice numbers Cab, leak or no leak. 15psi is 15psi.


----------



## Myron (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Vr6Fidelity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Fidelity* »_Cabzilla this is not an assult on you, just an observation.
I have never seen a dyno sheet, or 1/4 mile time slip without some sort of preface attached to it.
"leaky BOV"
"missed a shift"
"bogged at launch"
"but it was 110 outside"
"on bald tires"
"bad 60' time"
and my favorite:
"would have been higher but the dyno couldn't handle it" 
Nice numbers Cab, leak or no leak. 15psi is 15psi.


I love it.







Looks like cabzilla should have spent some of the $$$ on driving schools.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Myron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Myron* »_I love it.







Looks like cabzilla should have spent some of the $$$ on driving schools.

Because you need to go to driving school to watch your car get dynoed.








Did you know the average police officer IQ is 109? Makes sense now. 


_Modified by cabzilla at 2:12 PM 1-14-2006_


----------



## Myron (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Because you need to go to driving school to watch your car get dynoed.








Did you know the average police officer IQ is 109? Makes sense now. 

_Modified by cabzilla at 2:12 PM 1-14-2006_

Riiiiiight. FWIW, I have been to a driving school and I hope to go to a few more, when funds are available. I still keep hoping you actually come out and race so I can test my meager skills against a pro such as yourself. I mean if you can still pull the HP numbers with only 15 lbs of boost with a leaky BOV in 110 temps with a bad launch and wheel slip, you's da man...








If you really want to race, I'll be @ one of the racer factory events, either May or August or if you attend Dubwars and finally get on the track, we'll see who needs the driving school. There is also the Atwater auto-x I go to as well as Sacramento Raceway, CMI Events, if the 1320 is more to your liking.
And, ouch, the IQ comment really hurt














You must be inferring I'm as dumb as you look.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (foobar)*









15lbs is 15lbs. either sack up and admit your tune isnt dead on or juts admit you have work to do and stop making excuses. bull**** walks.
FYI a 3.0on 15lbs making 380 whp isn't impressive, to say the least...
and fyi the worlds slowest vr6 turbo .. yeah. that's kinda true, now isn't it?
















1.8 20valve big turbo... 1 bar wastegate spring. stock head.











_Modified by Gary C at 1:05 AM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_FYI a 3.0on 15lbs making 380 whp isn't impressive, to say the least...

I don't know about that... I think it's pretty good. That's 190 whp with a NA 3.0 doubled at 15 psi... sounds pretty spot on, any more would be a bonus.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Did you know the average police officer IQ is 109? Makes sense now. 


that means above average. You do understand how a quotient is derieved dont you? lol


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_I agree with gary...380 on a 3.0 on 100 octane = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

I think it's far from a thumbsdown. If I remember right he is running a 60-1 with a relatively small hotside. VR6mole (also on a 60-1 with a .58 housing) needed 22ish psi to crack 400whp. 
Cabzilla made 387whp and damn near 400wtq on a significant amount less. Do this setup on chip tuned motor on pump gas with 15psi and see how far it gets you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*

if it was c16 I would hope for more power, but at that boost I think he is doing ok.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (Gary C)*

15psi isnt 15psi FYI... volume is and can be different... but anyways there are too many haters here Cabzilla.. they don't have anything to run against you with or come close to with anyways so why do they talk? 


_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 7:15 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_15psi isnt 15psi FYI... volume is and can be different... but anyways there are too many haters here Cabzilla.. they don't have anything to run against you with or come close to with anyways so why do they talk? 

_Modified by MiamiVr6T at 7:15 PM 1-15-2006_

I think people do have things that can run w/ him..







I also think that Gary meant 15psi is 15psi weather or not his bov is leaking or whatever excuses he has... I also think you may love him because he made more power w/ less excuses than you... 313whp 296tq @ 10psi (95º ,75% Humidity, and a WG leak lol)


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
I think it's far from a thumbsdown. If I remember right he is running a 60-1 with a relatively small hotside. VR6mole (also on a 60-1 with a .58 housing) needed 22ish psi to crack 400whp. 
Cabzilla made 387whp and damn near 400wtq on a significant amount less. Do this setup on chip tuned motor on pump gas with 15psi and see how far it gets you.

Chip tuned motor? How is DTA a chip tuned motor. Last time I checked DTA is standalone. So much for chip tuning. And 100 octane pump? Sorry. Not quite. If you want to call 100 octane pump well that's cool.. but in my book 100 octane bumps you from true pump to race pump gas. Reason being if it's a leaded 100 octane, it's not a true street gas anymore, is it? 
And yes I'm well aware of the fact 15psi isn't 15psi. My comment is directed at the leaky BOV comment. Other people seemed to have grasped the concept...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_. If you want to call 100 octane pump well that's cool.. but in my book 100 octane bumps you from true pump to race pump gas. Reason being if it's a leaded 100 octane, it's not a true street gas anymore, is it? 




It's unleaded and comes from a pump. As for everyone else, I really don't care. I see what you're driving. Like GaryC with a PT cruiser with 209 whp. lol. 


_Modified by cabzilla at 5:05 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_that means above average. You do understand how a quotient is derieved dont you? lol


I know derieved isn't a word, which must make 109 above your average.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

FYI that was a baseline with 1K on the odo., and fact is I got rid of that car 2 years ago








And I like how you skip over the fact I also had a '78 T/A with a built 400. But that must be cheating, or it just doesn't count right. I mean we all know carbs must really suck.










_Modified by Gary C at 7:13 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_I agree with gary...380 on a 3.0 on 100 octane = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


Not really too valid until your pile gets on the dyno, dont ya think? Oh wait, it;s not even done yet. lol.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I know derieved isn't a word, which must make 109 above your average. 

oh no, i used one of the two international spellings on that word. sorry to complicate it on you.
If i had as much money and attitude invested in my motor as you do, i'd be pissed off with those dyno results.










_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 5:31 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
If i had as much money and attitude invested in my motor as you do, i'd be pissed off with those dyno results.









_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 5:31 PM 1-15-2006_


Why? I was running on the wastegate spring only. It was an example of 15psi, not of 100% of the system. I am not, however, looking for more power as four of my six forward gears spin to redline as it sits.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Schimmel 3 liter, DTA, 100 octane, 15psi, leaky BOV (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I am not, however, looking for more power as four of my six forward gears spin to redline as it sits. 

get rid of that 3.94 r&p for a 3.39 and that will change.








and post some motor shots in your FS: post damnit!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_Chip tuned motor? How is DTA a chip tuned motor. Last time I checked DTA is standalone. So much for chip tuning. And 100 octane pump? Sorry. Not quite. If you want to call 100 octane pump well that's cool.. but in my book 100 octane bumps you from true pump to race pump gas. Reason being if it's a leaded 100 octane, it's not a true street gas anymore, is it? 
And yes I'm well aware of the fact 15psi isn't 15psi. My comment is directed at the leaky BOV comment. Other people seemed to have grasped the concept... 


Wait a second, do you have a reason for being a dick toward me? I didn't recall being one toward you. As far as my point went, you totally missed it.
My point was eternalrest said that with a 3.0 and race gas and standalone the results were dissappointing. I suggested to put a similar setup on a car with 93 octane, a chipped ecu and a stock bore motor. I would bet that setup would make alot less power, and he might see that cabzillas results are anything but unimpressive.
As far as the BOV concept, I'm not sure what I missed because I didn't mention anything about it. He said his BOV was leaking PAST 15psi, so for this pull it was a non issue.
I just love how you missed my point so you assumed I was the retard


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
My point was eternalrest said that with a 3.0 and race gas and standalone the results were dissappointing. I suggested to put a similar setup on a car with 93 octane, a chipped ecu and a stock bore motor. I would bet that setup would make alot less power, and he might see that cabzillas results are anything but unimpressive.
: 


They don't get it. Let them build their turbo vrs and bang their heads against the wall when they see 300whp @ 15psi.


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

not building a vr


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
Wait a second, do you have a reason for being a dick toward me? I didn't recall being one toward you. As far as my point went, you totally missed it.
My point was eternalrest said that with a 3.0 and race gas and standalone the results were dissappointing. I suggested to put a similar setup on a car with 93 octane, a chipped ecu and a stock bore motor. I would bet that setup would make alot less power, and he might see that cabzillas results are anything but unimpressive.
As far as the BOV concept, I'm not sure what I missed because I didn't mention anything about it. He said his BOV was leaking PAST 15psi, so for this pull it was a non issue.
I just love how you missed my point so you assumed I was the retard









Oh that wasn't being a dick, and you missed my point as well. Fact of the matter is you can't compare a chip tuned car to one with standalone. I think you will agree with that, correct? That was my point. 
The BOV remark wasn't directed towards you, that was towards miamivrt or whatever it was. chill out dude.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Ok those numbers are amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there you go, now spend some more money for other to do your motor work.
PS- im only 19, i go to school during the week and come back on the weekends to work on my car. No sh-t its not gonna be done over night


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_
PS- im only 19, i go to school during the week and come back on the weekends to work on my car. No sh-t its not gonna be done over night

You want me to play the violin while you type? Dyno at 15psi and get back to us.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Will do.
2.9 BVH- eip low comp pistons
chromoly cunningham rods
Arp main studs, head studs, rod bolts
Cat 256 Cams
Euro spec- 42mm intake valves, 36 exhaust
Titanium Retainers
HD Springs
Flow benched head P&P
Think is should do alright. Going with gt35/40r


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

"15psi isnt 15psi FYI... volume is and can be different... but anyways there are too many haters here Cabzilla.. they don't have anything to run against you with or come close to with anyways so why do they talk? 
Modified by MiamiVr6T at 7:15 PM 1-15-2006"
And, not to be the Physics police or anything, 15psi is 15 psi. Under no circumstances whatsoever will you ever be able to have "more volume" at 15psi than any other Vr6 of the same displacement. It is physically impossible. 
Given the displacement of the engine, The temperature of the air, And the pressure the precise number of air molecules going thru the engine can be calculated. The size of the cylinders limits the volume of air consumed per revolution. In order to have more volume go thru the engine per crank revolution the pressure must be increased. This is the only way to increase mass flow. 
PV=NRT 


_Modified by Vr6Fidelity at 11:58 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Gary C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gary C* »_ Fact of the matter is you can't compare a chip tuned car to one with standalone. I think you will agree with that, correct? That was my point. 


Yes, of course I will agree. My main point was that if you compared Cab's setup to your normal vr6 setup (chip/injectors, HG spacer, etc.) at 15psi, his results would look a bit better than you might think.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Will do.
2.9 BVH- eip low comp pistons
chromoly cunningham rods
Arp main studs, head studs, rod bolts
Cat 256 Cams
Euro spec- 42mm intake valves, 36 exhaust
Titanium Retainers
HD Springs
Flow benched head P&P
Think is should do alright. Going with gt35/40r


Spectacular. Are we racing unassembled car parts now? Can I race my turbo in a box in my garage against yours? Get it together and running, learn your standalone, get a Quaife box and hit the dyno. Until then, s t f u, you're just another kid with dreams, some parts and a big mouth. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by cabzilla at 9:01 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

wow bro you were seriously born a dick.

oh yeah and talk to me when you make that power on 94 octane.



_Modified by scarboroughdub at 12:26 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (scarboroughdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarboroughdub* »_wow bro you were seriously born a dick.

oh yeah and talk to me when you make that power on 94 octane.

_Modified by scarboroughdub at 12:26 AM 1-16-2006_


The plan wasn't to run 15psi on 100, but the bov opened, so that's what happened. I made 360 on 91 octane with a chip, so I think 20 more whp wouldn't be too hard with standalone and a 3-liter. 

EDIT: How much power is your car making? Any? Yeah, I'm gonna be a dick to the kids with no running cars and mouths.










_Modified by cabzilla at 9:44 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Spectacular. Are we racing unassembled car parts now? Can I race my turbo in a box in my garage against yours? Get it together and running, learn your standalone, get a Quaife box and hit the dyno. Until then, s t f u, you're just another kid with dreams, some parts and a big mouth. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by cabzilla at 9:01 PM 1-15-2006_


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! lmfao your just one cocky SOB. Sorry i wanted to redo my whole car. Well you know what they say dreams come true hahahahaha. Oh yeah and having parts in the garage means they will do on the car dumbass, just wait for assembly.
I DO know standalone i just have alot of **** im workin on as it is and dont want to bother with it. I AM getting a quaife gear set so ****. Dont get mad a 19 year old kid will have a better if not just as good of a car as you. 
I probaly know just as, if not more about cars then you. may not be knowledge about crappy vw's but i know/do more than you have or will. Quit payin people to do your sh-t. 
This is definately my first and last vw, will be for sale about a year after completion.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA! lmfao your just one cocky SOB. Sorry i wanted to redo my whole car. Well you know what they say dreams come true hahahahaha. Oh yeah and having parts in the garage means they will do on the car dumbass, just wait for assembly.
I DO know standalone i just have alot of **** im workin on as it is and dont want to bother with it. I AM getting a quaife gear set so ****. Dont get mad a 19 year old kid will have a better if not just as good of a car as you. 
I probaly know just as, if not more about cars then you. may not be knowledge about crappy vw's but i know/do more than you have or will. Quit payin people to do your sh-t. 
This is definately my first and last vw, will be for sale about a year after completion. 

We shall see. Get it together and you'll have something worth listening to. Right now you've got no tranny, no engine management, no turbo and a bunch of parts. 



_Modified by cabzilla at 9:51 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

You will see its not like i stopped working on it. things take time when you work on them yourself.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Well i got a tranny o2a with LSD for now, i have the c2 software (go to jefnes when its running to get dyno/street tuned), and of course unassembled cars are a bunch of parts untill they go together... oh and i do have a turbo its only a to4e. But since then ive changed my setup and selling that and getting a gt35.40r. Maybe you should actually set aside your ego and check out my project thread. 


_Modified by EternalXresT at 12:54 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Well i got a tranny o2a with LSD for now, i have the c2 software (go to jefnes when its running to get dyno/street tuned), and of course unassembled cars are a bunch of parts untill they go together... oh and i do have a turbo its only a to4e. But since then ive changed my setup and selling that and getting a gt35.40r

_Modified by EternalXresT at 12:53 AM 1-16-2006_


Wow all that mouth with a stock tranny, a chip and a regular turbo. You don't even own the parts yet kid. That's ****ing hilarious. 
OMG IM GONNA BEAT YOU WITH MY FUTURE MODS!
What a joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

lmao....the thing is most kids are talk. me im not. like i said, set aside your ego and check out the thread. im not one to talk and not walk


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_lmao....the thing is most kids are talk. me im not. like i said, set aside your ego and check out the thread. im not one to talk and not walk


Looks like my car four years ago. Once you get that $10,000 in parts you lack, we'll talk.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

I HAVE SOOOOOOOOO MANY of the parts i need already sitting at my house, at the garage, or have been ordered and ghave gotten in. i will get everything together and take pictrues just to please you if thats what it takes. tell you what send a message to james- at fourseasontuning - the one i ordered soooooooooo many of my parts from. ask him if i am all talk


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Well i got a tranny o2a with LSD for now, i have the c2 software (go to jefnes when its running to get dyno/street tuned),=
_Modified by EternalXresT at 12:54 AM 1-16-2006_


Which is it? Paying for street tuning for a chip or getting standalone? Gonna have to pick one.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

or i get one drive the car if i keep it standalone if not i sell it. Only plan on having the car about a year after completion.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_I HAVE SOOOOOOOOO MANY of the parts i need already sitting at my house, at the garage, or have been ordered and ghave gotten in. i will get everything together and take pictrues just to please you if thats what it takes. tell you what send a message to james- at fourseasontuning - the one i ordered soooooooooo many of my parts from. ask him if i am all talk

Do you have:
Quaife six-speed?
Standalone?
GT 3540r?


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

the tuning is only 500, but since i have the chip already its 350. He is only about 20 mins from where i live so its no biggy to have it done


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

good job naming like three things i dont have. i told you im planning on getting the 6spd conversion, i will do standalone if i keep the car, and i am getting a gt35.40r
Then this is where you go see your all talk like most kids, and i go im not all talk i actually do what i say. good job


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Wow all that mouth with a stock tranny, a chip and a regular turbo. You don't even own the parts yet kid. That's ****ing hilarious. 
OMG IM GONNA BEAT YOU WITH MY FUTURE MODS!
What a joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

dude you have no idea what your talking about....Jeff is one of my good friends whom i hardly see cause hes ALWAYS at his garage working on his car...as he said projects take time, just cause you got your done first doesnt mean his isnt gonna get done....you honestly need to chill out a lil there pal, not tryin to start **** with you just sayin that people were just tryin to tell you that something is a little quirky with your setup and should be hittin higher numbers and you just got all pissed over nothing/or something stupid....but dont go sayin **** like that to him, hes a good kid, knows his ****, works hard, and honestly doesnt deserve that kinda crap at all...................


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_good job naming like three things i dont have. i told you im planning on getting the 6spd conversion, i will do standalone if i keep the car, and i am getting a gt35.40r
Then this is where you go see your all talk like most kids, and i go im not all talk i actually do what i say. good job


Until you have the parts, you're racing me *on the internet* with parts you don't even own.


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (Vr6Fidelity)*

cabzilla great job not knowing **** about cars

what are you a middle aged guy with a lot of money and a **** ass VW?
learn the trade and how to build your own car so you can actually take pride in it and people will care when you talk ****
your a real big idiot... My friend on a 1.9L Honda GS-R motor turbo with a 60-1 at 16psi tuned with AEM EMS made 442whp if that makes you and your 6 cylinders feel any better...
I go to school with EternalXrest btw and helped him with a decent amount of things on his motor and i can't wait till he gets it all together and ****s in your mouth...then you will be doing this








2.9L ,Big Valve Head, GT35 ....sounds like your beat already


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVentoVR6* »_with you just sayin that people were just tryin to tell you that something is a little quirky with your setup and should be hittin higher numbers and you just got all pissed over nothing/or something 


It's the ignorance of people who haven't done **** yet making comments. The only turbo vr I know of making more power than me on 15psi was Chris Green's. The others are stuck at ~320whp. Check it out if you doubt me.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

ok first off if i want to i could put my car together with all the parts i have....but im just saying some of the thigns i dont necessarly have ordered...so what? When the time comes when i start assembling and i need to do certain things i will have that gt3540r, and i might have that 6spd. if anything so what my car goes together and i have to save up then pull the tranny and rebuild the tranny after who cares i will still have it...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FERIOkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FERIOkid* »_cabzilla great job not knowing **** about cars

what are you a middle aged guy with a lot of money and a **** ass VW?
learn the trade and how to build your own car so you can actually take pride in it and people will care when you talk ****
your a real big idiot... My friend on a 1.9L Honda GS-R motor turbo with a 60-1 at 16psi tuned with AEM EMS made 442whp if that makes you and your 6 cylinders feel any better...
I go to school with EternalXrest btw and helped him with a decent amount of things on his motor and i can't wait till he gets it all together and ****s in your mouth...then you will be doing this








2.9L ,Big Valve Head, GT35 ....sounds like your beat already


Oh man I got the community college kids all riled up. You three run out of astroglide? Tired of catching? He's e-racing me with parts he doesn't even own. You can't dispute this.


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

It's the ignorance of people who haven't done **** yet making comments. The only turbo vr I know of making more power than me on 15psi was Chris Green's. The others are stuck at ~320whp. Check it out if you doubt me. 

ill go ahead and say your still an idiot


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

HAHA or automotive kids...... obviously we're not some broke ass people with no $.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh and if you think i just listed those motor parts and dont have them check out my project thread first page there is a link for the motor build. The motor is done already


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Oh man I got the community college kids all riled up. You three run out of astroglide? Tired of catching? He's e-racing me with parts he doesn't even own. You can't dispute this. 

ya dude community college that costs 19k good one
we go to new england institute of technology....way to jump to conclusion about kids going to school for the automotive trade, and you are the one talking about ignorance....right








**** your dumb


_Modified by FERIOkid at 10:18 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FERIOkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FERIOkid* »_ill go ahead and say your still an idiot


I'll go ahead and say *you're* an idiot too. Might as well light that 19k on fire if you flunked the 4th grade.


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Oh man I got the community college kids all riled up. You three run out of astroglide? Tired of catching? He's e-racing me with parts he doesn't even own. You can't dispute this. 

what doesn't he have??? Buying a turbo is pretty easy last time i checked...7-9 bolts is all it takes to install it and then you run some lines...woooo thats real hard.


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I'll go ahead and say *you're* an idiot too. Might as well light that 19k on fire if you flunked the 4th grade. 

stop correcting people on the internet....its not like your showing how smart your are....ever hear on online lingo, or even a typo


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FERIOkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FERIOkid* »_what doesn't he have??? Buying a turbo is pretty easy last time i checked...7-9 bolts is all it takes to install it and then you run some lines...woooo thats real hard.


He doesn't have the turbo, tranny or standalone he's going to use to make my bad numbers look even worse. Once he does, we will see how much power he makes.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVentoVR6* »_stop correcting people on the internet....its not like your showing how smart your are....ever hear on online lingo, or even a typo










Typo? He misused the word at least 5 times in two posts. AND YOU DID IT TOO. LOL


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

thing is i !!!!!WILL!!!!!!! have that turbo, and last time i checked i dont need standalone to only run 15 lbs......


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I'll go ahead and say *you're* an idiot too. Might as well light that 19k on fire if you flunked the 4th grade. 

ya you know stuff... your right a 4th grader can build and dignose a car these days right...
since the new BMW 7 series has 32 computers in it...
once again you know stuff, seriously


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_thing is i !!!!!WILL!!!!!!! have that turbo, and last time i checked i dont need standalone to only run 15 lbs......


You do to make 390whp with that 15psi though... Ask around, I can't possibly know anything.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

last time i knew trannys also have a 1:1 gear which they use to dyno cars.... 6speed or not still same power idiot


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Typo? He misused the word at least 5 times in two posts. AND YOU DID IT TOO. LOL

who gives a flying ****, i dont use this ( ' ) when typing on forums, only when it counts..like papers or resumes and **** like that....get a hobby


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

as long as my injectors keep up i can keep pushing boost. wide band will tell me when its leaning out


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_last time i knew trannys also have a 1:1 gear which they use to dyno cars.... 6speed or not still same power idiot


What the **** are you talking about? You will break the stock gears with that kind of power, THAT is why I have the quaife box.


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

guys a retard...gearing will do you good on the street but will gain you no power on a dyno...your a real moron
kids crazy


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVentoVR6* »_who gives a flying ****, i dont use this ( ' ) when typing on forums, only when it counts..like papers or resumes and **** like that....get a hobby 


Let's examine this. You don't like using the ('). So if you did, with the word your, where would you put the (')??? You'r? Y'our? Your'? It's not even the same word as you're.


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

What the **** are you talking about? You will break the stock gears with that kind of power, THAT is why I have the quaife box. 

Ummm your not supposed to use all capitals, those are only used at the beginning of a sentence or a name or title etc......idiot


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Stock gears could hold up for tsome time, depends how u drive. and i dont really think dyno pulls are tooooo harsh on the gears. Not like im pounding gears on the dyno


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FERIOkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FERIOkid* »_guys a retard...gearing will do you good on the street but will gain you no power on a dyno...your a real moron
kids crazy










The tranny is to prevent the gears fron shattering. Are you two related?


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Let's examine this. You don't like using the ('). So if you did, with the word your, where would you put the (')??? You'r? Y'our? Your'? It's not even the same word as you're. 

i said i dont use it on forums, its not hard to figure out what i mean....stop being so damn thick headed


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

yeahhhh no **** its to prevent from shattering. But so what if i dont have the quaife yet?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Stock gears could hold up for tsome time, depends how u drive. and i dont really think dyno pulls are tooooo harsh on the gears. Not like im pounding gears on the dyno


They really don't. You can break 3rd rolling into it slowly on the highway or the dyno. They suck and are quite brittle. Go with the AP gears if you don't want to lay out the cash for the Quaife stuff. Just be careful with 5th, they don't make one yet.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

I know ap tuning has some sale on them i looked into it, while looking into the quaife and im still quite fond of the quaife and if it takes saving up im going to. I dont takl crap i dont say stuff im not going to do.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (FERIOkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FERIOkid* »_http://forums.evans-tuning.com...=2598
almost 700whp out of a 4 cylinder with stock gears and a LSD....great job idiot


Sigh... Not a vw tranny. A vw tranny would break. Quote me where I said the tranny increases the power you make. Oh, that's right, your partially aborted ass brought that one up.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (FERIOkid)*

Yeah Cab's a dick, but he has TONS of experience with a turbo'd VR. He's got the car, he's making the power.
I can't believe people with pipe dreams and a bunch of parts are really gonna come in his thread and start a bunch of ****. Go build it, then you can come back and have a real conversation. Maybe he'd even give you some tips, cuz I know he's blown up mos of his drivetrain getting to where he's at. Learn from your predecessors.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

great a mini cabzilla. Im not one to talk and not do something. if you check my project thread you will see i am building it. I have built quite a few cars with my dad, i grew up around them. Which is why i am going to school for it. So far he has told me nothing i did not know so far. And the things brought up are things i was going to do be4 i saw this thread


_Modified by EternalXresT at 1:33 AM 1-16-2006_


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Sigh... Not a vw tranny. A vw tranny would break. Quote me where I said the tranny increases the power you make. Oh, that's right, your partially aborted ass brought that one up. 

why do you have to bring in insults as rediculous as that... real mature
this entire site is a joke to me....so cheers to your VW


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_ great a mini cabzilla. Im not one to talk and not do something. if you check my project thread you will see i am building it. I have built quite a few cars with my dad, i grew up around them. Which is why i am going to school for it. 


No, it's somebody that knows I'm an ******* that knows his stuff. Build it. Until then you're like everbody else on here that has a future project. You want help, ask me, I help everybody. The end.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

wow, this thread is fun to watch!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Or not that end.... because you say keep building it. I built my motor, im building my car, if i dont have it and i plan on doing it i will have it right when i have the money.


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_I can't believe people with pipe dreams and a bunch of parts are really gonna come in his thread and start a bunch of ****. 

just cause its not done yet doesnt mean you dont know you dont know what your talking about....your just as ignorant as this other deuchbag


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVentoVR6* »_just cause its not done yet doesnt mean you dont know you dont know what your talking about....your just as ignorant as this other deuchbag










Next thing you know you'll be calling me a douchebag, which is actually a word. Note to self- no CT schools for my kids.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Or RI...thats where i go to school


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Or RI...thats where i go to school


See, you are cool by me. I'm just busting your balls to get another turbo vr out there. Your friends though... Not so bright.


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Next thing you know you'll be calling me a douchebag, which is actually a word. Note to self- no CT schools for my kids. 

Too bad i come from the best HS in the state of CT 8 years running as proven by state mandated tests....you have no idea of the education we have, your using an internet argument as a base for your point....people dont type how they talk....god you really dont get it do you....


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

See, you are cool by me. I'm just busting your balls to get another turbo vr out there. Your friends though... Not so bright.









hey am i cool.....im gonna be VRT soon too


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

EAST COAST OWNS!!!!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVentoVR6* »_people dont type how they talk

People with educations do. We don't want to be mistaken for HS grads.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

The thing is you say im dreaming, but how am i dreaming if i have the stuff already? buying that turbo and tranny setup is only a matter of saving up for them. Sorry im 19 work part time and cant afford to get everything all at once. But im not one to talk and not do it.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

I get fired up when people say im dreaming and ill never do it. Because im not like that and it really is a matter of saving up and getting it. I have everything else but big stuff, like this week im buying my coilovers, next big purchase is the gt35/40r, i still need to buy arches,skirts, front bumper, bumper turns, new 7'' rounds, carpet, fabric for headliner other misc stuff. I Must say it is impressive for a 19 year old to be doing a build like this on his own money


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
People with educations do. We don't want to be mistaken for HS grads. 

im very educated, your just judging people on one stupid thing....i didnt get into this to fight with you, i was just simply stating my opinion and backing up a friend who you were also wrongfully accusing and you had to just say stupid **** like that.....i dont like people that judge others, i never said anything bad about your car or numbers or whatever....i just wish you wouldnt say im some dumb college kid who doesnt know **** and who is poorly educated because he doesnt type like me.....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_ I Must say it is impressive for a 19 year old to be doing a build like this on his own money


Way to stroke yourself


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Way to stroke yourself

way to be a dick


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVentoVR6* »_way to be a dick


I *AM* a dick. Way to point out the obvious.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

if i say im fabricating my own intake mani...am i dreaming? lol


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_if i say im fabricating my own intake mani...am i dreaming? lol

No.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

So if i say im getting a gt35/40 r am i dreaming? If i say im getting a quaife 6spd gear set am i dreaming?


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_if i say im fabricating my own intake mani...am i dreaming? lol

yeah jeff id have to say your dreaming, i mean your only doing this build to give up at the last minute....your full of crap


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_So if i say im getting a gt35/40 r am i dreaming?

you too?!?!?!? weird http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_So if i say im getting a gt35/40 r am i dreaming? If i say im getting a quaife 6spd gear set am i dreaming?


When I say I'm going to buy a Carrera GT am I dreaming?


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

When I say I'm going to buy a Carrera GT am I dreaming? 

not dreaming no...unlikely yes....but hey you can do anything you set your mind to right


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Well you say your getting it so no, im all about support. But basically you are saying cheap things are not dreams, and exspensive things are?


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_ great a mini cabzilla. Im not one to talk and not do something. if you check my project thread you will see i am building it. I have built quite a few cars with my dad, i grew up around them. Which is why i am going to school for it. So far he has told me nothing i did not know so far. And the things brought up are things i was going to do be4 i saw this thread

Congrats on building it. When you are done and it's on the road you'll start breaking **** and start to understand what he's trying to tell you. The guy has gone through trannies and probably turbos enough to know what's up.
I'm not talking **** about that you aren't/can't build it. What I'm saying is that you haven't yet and obviously can't begin to comprehend how it's all gonna go wrong. I hope you got some savings built up after you get it running, you'll need it. That's not **** talking, it's just the way it works. You make power you break stuff.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Wow you people STILL think im keeping the stokc tranny, i know the tranny would blow with a ton of power which is why i have looked into the quaife 6speed, and will be getting it. He did not teach me anything, its everything ive known


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Wow you people STILL think im keeping the stokc tranny, i know the tranny would blow with a ton of power which is why i have looked into the quaife 6speed, and will be getting it. He did not teach me anything, its everything ive known

umm Jeff, like i told cabzilla....you cant use capital letters like that


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

ahh **** only high school grads do that...ughh guess i cant be mistaken for anything else. reassuring


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_Congrats on building it. When you are done and it's on the road you'll start breaking **** and start to understand what he's trying to tell you. The guy has gone through trannies and probably turbos enough to know what's up.
I'm not talking **** about that you aren't/can't build it. What I'm saying is that you haven't yet and obviously can't begin to comprehend how it's all gonna go wrong. I hope you got some savings built up after you get it running, you'll need it. That's not **** talking, it's just the way it works. You make power you break stuff.


This is my non-dick interpreter. He's right, and has seen me give the correct advice to those too proud and stubborn to listen. He's also been there to drink beer and make fun of the kids that didn't listen to me. You need a built tranny. No way around it. You won't make good power with out either standalone or a sh itload of boost. No way around it.


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

*This is my non-dick interpreter.* He's right, and has seen me give the correct advice to those too proud and stubborn to listen. He's also been there to drink beer and make fun of the kids that didn't listen to me. You need a built tranny. No way around it. You won't make good power with out either standalone or a sh itload of boost. No way around it.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Once again I KNOW I NEED A BUILT TRANNY WHICH IS WHY I AM DOING IT, YOU CAN MAKE GOOD POWER IF YOUR INJECTORS CAN KEEP UP.


----------



## Mr Ginzo (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Way to stroke yourself

sorry we don't want to pay people to do our work and actually take pride in what we accomplish (you obvously wouldn't know the feeling). if i made any spelling or punctuation errors feel free to correct me because internet grammer really matters.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Mr Ginzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Ginzo* »_sorry we don't want to pay people to do our work and actually take pride in what we accomplish (you obvously wouldn't know the feeling). if i made any spelling or punctuation errors feel free to correct me because internet grammer really matters.










You're right. I just ate a lot of Burger King and **** my car out one day. I didn't do anything.


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Ginzo)*

building your own **** is where it's at...feels so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FERIOkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

opi jrglk sndflkbnsdlk;jfnb'sadfgadsfg 
sorry i spelled it wrong, i corrected myself in my next post



_Modified by FERIOkid at 11:13 PM 1-15-2006_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Or you just ate alot of burgers and more than likely **** a few times untill your motor got back from schimmel.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Or you just ate alot of burgers and more than likely **** a few times untill your motor got back from schimmel.


Am I not as cool as you because Schimmel built my motor? That's a good one. Are we going to measure e-penises next?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Or you just ate alot of burgers and more than likely **** a few times untill your motor got back from schimmel.


Am I not as cool as you because Schimmel built my motor? That's a good one. Are we going to measure e-penises next?


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_ Are we going to measure e-penises next? 


ohhhhh can we really?!?!?!?!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

well apparently my car should be finished right now? and all i have are parts hanging around and a bunch of dreams? sorry i have to take my time doing my own work.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_well apparently my car should be finished right now? and all i have are parts hanging around and a bunch of dreams? sorry i have to take my time doing my own work.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

hahaha Jeff i like the Dream Team thing







funny ****


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

hey your in it too. pshh you'll never do that stuff to your car thats getting done right now lol


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

hmmm your absolutely right


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (BlackVentoVR6)*

Cliffs Notes for our viewers at home. 

I'm a dick. A big one. 
My friend here has announced the coming of his 2.9l turbo vr with standalone and a Quaife box that will beat my 38x whp @ 15psi
He has now backpedaled down to chip tuning and a stock tranny with diff. 
Said friend has a few ********* friends attached to his pubes that haven't mastered word usage and basic punctuation. One likes to bring up irrelevant arguments and then disappear when it is brought to his attention. 

This is the Vortex special olympics. 

The end.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Lmao... 
1. still doing 6speed gear box not stock tranny
2. I wil do standalone if i keep the car
3 (you forgot this one) i am getting a gt35/40r


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

I *AM* a dick. Way to point out the obvious. 

Congrats. For the record these sorts of responses will be the ones responsible for gaining you a little bit of time off from the forums.


----------

